# My pigeon can't stand



## trl171819100 (May 28, 2012)

My pigeon cant stand up! i do not know what to do and i dont want to have to pass him on i love him! what do i do?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

trl171819100 said:


> My pigeon cant stand up! i do not know what to do and i dont want to have to pass him on i love him! what do i do?


You should post your asking for help, in this section I linked below.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/

But you will need to give more information. Such as why it can't stand? Broken leg/s? Or "Splayed legs"? (Legs go out to the sides and not underneath the bird. Like a person doing the "splits" in dancing).

Too weak from not eating? etc.

Give as much details as you can. Describe the actual problem as well as you can. Tell us what YOU think is the problem that makes the bird unable to stand. Then someone can help you with advice and guidance. I am thinking "splayed legs" from the little info you provided. Age of the bird? Was it able to stand previously?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I have moved this thread to an appropriate forum. Thanks conditionfreak for helping out. 

trl - please give your location and all pertinent information for your bird. Pictures of the bird's legs would be helpful? Someone will be here shortly.


----------



## postallady (May 28, 2012)

*what are splayed legs?*

What does it mean "splayed" legs and what is the cause of it? Is it always the "splits" as you called it, or can they go out to one side or behind the bird? I found a young pigeon that can't stand up, he falls over when you try to stand him up. Took to vet and he says no muscle maybe head trauma. He is getting better at using his legs but still falls over if not braced on sides. Could he have been born with a defect and they kicked him out of the nest, or can head trauma make him forget how to use his legs? He flaps his wings and could fly I think but the landing wouldn't be good. Thanks for any advice you can give. postallady in Oregon


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

postallady said:


> What does it mean "splayed" legs and what is the cause of it? Is it always the "splits" as you called it, or can they go out to one side or behind the bird? I found a young pigeon that can't stand up, he falls over when you try to stand him up. Took to vet and he says no muscle maybe head trauma. He is getting better at using his legs but still falls over if not braced on sides. Could he have been born with a defect and they kicked him out of the nest, or can head trauma make him forget how to use his legs? He flaps his wings and could fly I think but the landing wouldn't be good. Thanks for any advice you can give. postallady in Oregon


How old is this bird? 

Yes, one leg can splay out to the side, and that is due to lack of nesting material under baby, and his feet had no traction to keep them under him as he grew. You can tape his legs together to where they should be, where he can still walk but where they won't split. i would keep them taped for at least a few weeks and make sure he is getting calcium and vitamin D3. Keep an eye on him as he walks, and if he is not getting up and walking start having him get up and walk, the bird needs some therapy along with tape and good food and nutrition.


----------



## postallady (May 28, 2012)

*Taping legs*

I don't think taping his legs would work, I think he would still fall over as he doesnt seem to be able to balance himself. Don't know if that is because one leg can't support him though. But I am starting to think that while in the nest he wasn't able to stand or something. He lays with his legs out to one side and seems comfortable with it. I don't know guess I will have to take him back to vet. He thought it was from head trauma but I am not so sure now that he is better except for the standing and balancing. Thanks for the feedback it is much appreciated.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't know if you got an answer to this, but this doesn't necessarily sound like splaying to me -- it sounds like potential neurological damage -- either head injury as the vet suggested, or perhaps an illness....

It is hard to say with just the info here --


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bird and how he is holding his legs?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you all realize the poster never returned to this thread and it is dated May 28th...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> Do you all realize the poster never returned to this thread and it is dated May 28th...


No. I just got an alert that someone had posted, and the only post I saw was the one before mine.


----------

